# Any way to fix Vista from command prompt? Sepcif. wont boot up.



## bball3212 (Aug 5, 2007)

My computer will not boot up.

Specs:
Inspiron 1520
2 ghz dual core 
2 gb ram
256 nvidia 8600m video card
Home premium 

I have tried every single boot up option available. Safe mode, last known good cofig, low res. video, etc. Everything. I have tried the recovery disc. Startup repair finds nothing wrong (at first it did, when the boot up did not even make it past the progress bar. It repaired something, now it just boots up to a black screen with cursor.) No recovery points are found, even though I know they are there, I used one like 3 days earlier. 

My last option is command prompt from the recovery disk. I do not want to loose my programs (I have eveyrthing backed up, but it is a pain to reinstall everything etc.) I am currently running it from a linux live CD.

Two things I did before it stopped booting: Updated the BIOS from A03 to A09 and updated to the recent video card driver. I then did a system restore when the new video card driver worked worse than my previous driver. The BIOS stayed as the updated one after the restore. It booted fine once or twice after that. The last thing that happened was my computer froze with different colors on the screen (like happened with my video card driver 1,000 times..dont get me started.)

Anyways, I need to know basically what I can do as a last ditch effort to save my computer without reinstalling windows and all that...from the command prompt and/or a linux live CD.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you can access restore at the "x sources" prompt type C: gets you to the C:> prompt. The command for restore is c:\windows\system32\restore\rstrui.exe. You might find CHKDSK /R also helpful.


----------



## bball3212 (Aug 5, 2007)

Unfortunately, chkdsk /r or /f does not find anything wrong, and no restore points are found at that location either.


Any other suggestions?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I want you to open your case and locate the CMOS battery small round silver thing about the size of a dime. Now it may or may not have reset jumpers don't worry about that, make sure all power is OFF and use a static earth (wooden table for home users) remove the CMOS battery for around 1-2 mins then reseat the battery. This resets BIOS to defaults reboot and see how you go.


----------

